# Ski Sundown (night): Wednesday, 12/13/2006



## Greg (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm going to assume this will be the first Wednesday they will be open. I will be there! I expect my arrival to be around 7 pm. I'll take a few runs and head for the sun deck for the 8 pm top of the hour meet-up.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2006)

If my wife isn't traveling for business I will be able to make this one.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Update*

I'm out for this one.  Wifey is in Cali and I will be stuck with the dogs.


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2006)

Sundown is aiming to open this coming Friday:

http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/

So I'm in for this Wednesday. Hoping for bumps on Nor'easter...


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2006)

Greg said:


> Sundown is aiming to open this coming Friday:
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/
> 
> So I'm in for this Wednesday. Hoping for bumps on Nor'easter...



Now looks like an opening sometime this weekend. We should still be a go for the 13th though...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 4, 2006)

Sweet!! Look what a bit of cold weather will do.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 6, 2006)

website says opening saturday.  they are being realistic and not counting on snowmaking tonight but friday and friday night are forecasted to be really cold so..........

anyway, i hope to make this but i am definately going to be there sunday night for a few hours.   i dont have much hope for nor'easter but turns are turns.


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2006)

2knees said:


> anyway, i hope to make this but i am definately going to be there sunday night for a few hours.   i dont have much hope for nor'easter but turns are turns.



I just might join you...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2006)

If they open Saturday I'll be there... Working...

Might try to make it for this Weds night...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 6, 2006)

Greg said:


> I just might join you...




could you put that in bvibert like percentages for me?

like say   92.11235456217%


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2006)

2knees said:


> could you put that in bvibert like percentages for me?
> 
> like say   92.11235456217%



Depends if I get reports of bumps on Nor'easter. I may still go anyway - I'll let you know...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 6, 2006)

Greg said:


> Depends if I get reports of bumps on Nor'easter. I may still go anyway - I'll let you know...



i'd be shocked.  giddy as a schoolgirl, but shocked nonetheless.

no worries. there are plenty of wednesdays to meet up.  Wife and kids are out of town sunday night so i might as well take advantage without using a "chip" that could better spent down the road.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2006)

2knees said:


> could you put that in bvibert like percentages for me?
> 
> like say   92.11235456217%





Greg said:


> Depends if I get reports of bumps on Nor'easter. I may still go anyway - I'll let you know...



I'd put that at about a 71.20569% chance for Greg since I'm thinking no bumps...


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am in for the 13th, though I cannot stay past 7:30-8:00pm as I will be with my son and he has school the next day.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> I am in for the 13th, though I cannot stay past 7:30-8:00pm as I will be with my son and he has school the next day.



Hope to get a run in with ya. I should be on skis around 7:15 pm.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 7, 2006)

I should be able to stay until 8pm next week as we are not moving into our new house until the following weekend. It's only a 45 minute drive to Enfield, so it should not be a problem.

Any idea as to what will be opened by next week?


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> Any idea as to what will be opened by next week?


They usually open with most of the mountain expect for Gunbarrel. There may also be some of the greens that wrap around the back that aren't open yet, but I don't usually pay attention to that terrain.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2006)

Greg said:


> They usually open with most of the mountain expect for Gunbarrel. There may also be some of the greens that wrap around the back that aren't open yet, but I don't usually pay attention to that terrain.




dude, you havent lived until you've experienced the full fury of Toms Treat.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2006)

2knees said:


> dude, you havent lived until you've experienced the full fury of Toms Treat.



I hope to once the little one gets up to speed...


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 7, 2006)

NOAA is forecasting rain for the 13th, how lovely:uzi: :flame: :angry: 

Next week looks warm and not good for snowmaking. I was in Skimart in South 
Windsor last night getting replacement batteries for my foot warmers and it was apparent that they where suffering with this warm weather as the store was stocked full of clothing and gear with very few customers. Alot of the customers could be overheard complaining about the lack of snow/skiing.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> NOAA is forecasting rain for the 13th, how lovely:uzi: :flame: :angry:
> 
> Next week looks warm and not good for snowmaking. I was in Skimart in South
> Windsor last night getting replacement batteries for my foot warmers and it was apparent that they where suffering with this warm weather as the store was stocked full of clothing and gear with very few customers. Alot of the customers could be overheard complaining about the lack of snow/skiing.



yes see so i give you Sunday Sunday Sunday as an option.  hell i'll just start a new thread.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 7, 2006)

2knees said:


> yes see so i give you Sunday Sunday Sunday as an option. hell i'll just start a new thread.


 

Normally I would, but my son and I are heading up to Mount Snowless on saturday to ski on 9 trails with 9000 people on them.

If it is possible, I might be there for sunday if I am not too tired.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2006)

I might be there for this, unfortunately it might be because I'm working.... :roll:


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 11, 2006)

I will probably be out on tuesday as the 13th looks good for skiing if you are a duck with rain in the forecast (no thank you) and tomorrow will be warm.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll most likely be there if it isn't raining.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 11, 2006)

My son and I have our gear ready for our first ski day from work. Since wednesday looks soggy with 0.25 - 0.50" of rain in the forecast, we decided to ski tuesday night.

We plan on skiing from 4-7pm and getting some practice for Warren and his longer ski's


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2006)

I'll be there tonight working or skiing loafer, if you see me say hi.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 12, 2006)

Could you please let me know where to look for you. I will be wearing a red, white and blue spyder suit and should not be hard to spot.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2006)

If I'm working I'll be at one of the lifts, can't say for sure which one but there are only 2 open anyway.  I'm usually at the bottom running the lift, but I could be doing anything.  I may not end up having to work at all in which case I'll be out on the hill.  I won't get there till about 5 or so.  If I'm skiing I'll be wearing a dark blue and black jacket, black pants, black helmet, and orange framed goggles w/ clear lenses.  If I'm working I'll either be wearing the same jacket or a Sundown uniform one.  If I see you I'll introduce myself.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 12, 2006)

Okay, I am looking forward to meeting you.

Is the mountain crowded during the midweek at night?


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> Is the mountain crowded during the midweek at night?


It can be a little busy early in the evening, but it usually thins out after 7-8 pm.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 12, 2006)

Wednesday night may be dry if the latest NOAA forecast holds true which is for a quick hitting rain leaving the area by late afternoon tomorrow.

If the weather and snow hold up, I might try to be there again tomorrow.

Still no sign of prolonged cold weather through next week :-?


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> Wednesday night may be dry if the latest NOAA forecast holds true which is for a quick hitting rain leaving the area by late afternoon tomorrow.
> 
> If the weather and snow hold up, I might try to be there again tomorrow.


I'm kinda torn about going. I know I really should for no other reason that to get some miles in, but I don't have a lot of hope for an exciting surface to ski on tomorrow night. If the rain blows out of here in the afternoon, I may go for a few hours. I'll watch the radar tomorrow and decide in the pm.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2006)

The snow was excellent tonight, can't say how it'll be after some rain tomorrow...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2006)

I won't be able to make it out there tonight.  Have fun guys!


----------

